# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  رتبه بندی دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش عالی غیر انتفاعی

## afshar

رتبه بندی موسسات آموزش عالی غیر انتفاعی کشور 

رتبه بندی دانشگاه های غیر انتفاعی مشاوره تحصیلی علیرضا افشار

----------

